

Open Research Computation.  An ordinary journal with extraordinary aims - bbgm
http://cameronneylon.net/blog/open-research-computation-an-ordinary-journal-with-extraordinary-aims/

======
Vivtek
Now _this_ is something whose time has come.

The journal itself is (well be) at <http://www.openresearchcomputation.com/>
\- the articles will also be open-access (I checked that first thing).

------
JunkDNA
Really excited about this journal. Especially the high standards for code
submission.

------
RK
I think that the goal of 100% code testing will exclude most research using
software not written by professional programmers (i.e. most software in
science and engineering research).

------
abhikshah
Rather than a new journal, it'd be better if established journals included
special sections/topics on OSS related to the journal's area.

Journal of Machine Learning Research already does this
[<http://jmlr.csail.mit.edu/mloss/>].

